# Zurück



## Inoxx_QM (18. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ähm wie kann ich ein "zurück" in meiner Page einbauen?
Also, dass er beim klicken auf "zurück" auch auf die vorherige Seite gelangt?
Ich benutze keine Frames, und brauche deshalb dies?
Geht das mit HTML oder wie?
Cya


----------

